# Are YoYo loaches and flag fish shrimp safe?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've moved all my mollies to the outside tub but was wondering if I needed to move the rest of my flag fish out to the other tub and put my yoyos in another tank? I'm wanting to start a cherry shrimp tank.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

They will eat your shrimp.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Both species or just one or the other?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know about flagfish but I have 6 yoyo's and they ate all but my shrimp and snails. Also they constantly uproot my glosso that I am trying to get to carpet. They are coming out of the tank next weekend


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

the only safe fish known for shrimp are ottos, i have a fish/shrimp tank now with 35 ember tetras and 30+ shrimp. the tetras will eat some juvis im sure but tanks heavly planted so alot of juvis can hide and live. all fish will eat juvis for dinner.
if you want a shrimp tank dont put any fish it


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Only fish left in the tank is 4 neons and 3 baby mollies that I can't catch right now.


----------

